# Mobil1 synthetic as gun oil



## Armydude1 (Jul 9, 2014)

I've been using Mobil 1 synthetic on my La Rue, and all my handguns and it works great as a lubricant. Anybody with similar experiences have a bad outcome? Whenever somebody at the range asks for some, I'll tell them what it is and I get weird comments and looks.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Armydude1 said:


> I've been using Mobil 1 synthetic on my La Rue, and all my handguns and it works great as a lubricant. Anybody with similar experiences have a bad outcome? Whenever somebody at the range asks for some, I'll tell them what it is and I get weird comments and looks.


 Mobil 1 is what I've used for years. No gunking-up or becoming a dirt magnet. 1 quart is a lifetimes worth. My AR-10 and all my 1911's are lubed with it. Works better than break-free or any of the "Big Name" gun oils in my opinion. You don't need much, and it stays where you put it.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Its a helluva lot cheaper too!

Its what I used as a rust preventative when I was breaking down the Mosin Nagant and getting the cosmoline off it. I let the parts soak for a couple of days after cleaning and then re-assembled it. Going to now have to add a spray bottle to my gun cleaning gear that I can refill with Mobile 1. Don't know why I never thought of using that stuff before.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I have never tried the synthetic oil for my guns, but I did read somewhere that when TSHTF that you can use the transmission fluid from an old vehicle to clean your gun and then the oil to lubricate your guns.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Although I haven't used it on my firearms, the majority of the posts I've read on various forums (fora?) have been positive.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Will have to buy myself some and try it out, just started the switch to the AR so Ill have to get use to keeping her wet.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been using Quaker State 5w20w Synthetic 4 parts,with 1 part Slick 50.

Again because it's what I have. I bought the wrong weight oil and the slick 50 is left over from the lawn mower app.

Slip2000 does seem slipperier than snot on a doorknob though but at a much higher price.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Rotella 5w-40 synthetic, blue jug has replaced Mobil 1 at my house. Rated for 20-1 compression diesel engines, overkill for gas engines. Works the same on guns. Use that one oil for everything I own trucks, tractor, cars and motorcycles.


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

The motor oil works well, especially the higher weights. For thosee that don't know. The first number is the viscosity when its cold. The second number is the viscosity at normal operating temp. The higher the number, the more viscous its is (thicker). The automatic transmission fluid makes sense for some cleaning as well, as it has detergents in it.


----------



## Armydude1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice! Everybody should be more aware of this!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Atf has detergent - just like all motor oil - but it also has anti-foam agents in it. It makes an effective gun oil for the action parts but not for slides and such. To make the ATF work for slides and hinge pins mix 60% ATF and 40% Hilton Hyperlube. (it is the same formula that I use to lube cases with for full length sizing).


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Why when CLP is so much lower cost and has done a fine job for a life time.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've seen guys use ear wax in a pinch for lube. Not sure how it held up.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Why when CLP is so much lower cost and has done a fine job for a life time.


Smitty,
Where can you get a half gallon of CLP for $7.00 ?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I've seen guys use ear wax in a pinch for lube. Not sure how it held up.


 Silicone based bug juice were used.( The old army green bottle stuff) It use to be listed in the TM as an emergence lube


----------

